# Introducing MANGO!!!!



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

This is my little mango after having a feed. Grubby little thing. I will post some more pics at a later stage as the breeder has promised me more pics this weekend.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWWW...what a cutie!!! You really lucked out on that one, he sure looks like a keeper!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwwwww Mango is adorable. He/she even looks like a mango. Fat juicy round and plump ! LOL.
Soooooooo sweet and adorable.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Such a pretty bird! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Adorable baby.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute baby


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I love her name. When will you get her?


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> I love her name. When will you get her?


We are planning to go to Perth this coming weekend, and hoping to bring him/her home next monday. Mangos' breeder said that he/she (i'd love to know it's sex) should be down to a few feeds a day by then. I can handle that. I can't wait!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I CANT WAIT !!!! i think i am just as excited as you are to see Mango... hahahahahaha

yippieeeeee ! another birdie


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

What a cutie. 

Congratulations.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

But now there are a couple of problems. My hubby is very sick with the flu and I am not feeling too terrific myself, which may put off our Perth trip. Not only that, I got a full time job today, which will obviously have an impact on the amount of time I can spend with my birdies. Especially Cinnamon and Mango. I am extremely glad that I got this job, I am certainly not complaining about that. I am concerned that I won't have enough time to spend with the babies to train them and get them used to us. What do I do now?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Having a full time job with the tiels is hard but doable...you can have them eat breakfast with you in the morning (my Cinnamon loves to do this, she enjoys picking a cereal piece out of my bowl for herself) and you can spend time with them when you get home, whether it's while you make dinner or are watching tv with the Hubby. They don't mind how do it as long as you spend time with them. A normal 9-5 job shouldn't be too bad I don't think.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Having a full time job with the tiels is hard but doable...you can have them eat breakfast with you in the morning (my Cinnamon loves to do this, she enjoys picking a cereal piece out of my bowl for herself) and you can spend time with them when you get home, whether it's while you make dinner or are watching tv with the Hubby. They don't mind how do it as long as you spend time with them. A normal 9-5 job shouldn't be too bad I don't think.


I can spend a bit of time with them in the mornings. Come home at lunch time to check on them and also spend evenings and weekends with them. They won't be by themselves too much. My boys will get them out and play with them when they get home from school. They are 16 and 13, so I trust them to do the right thing with my babies. The only issue left is that it looks like our Perth trip is off. My son can't get the weekend off work, and we don't think it's fair to leave him at home, considering we were planning to go to mini golf, etc together. I may not be able to get my little Mango.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

It won't matter if you wait a week ???
Will the breeder hold onto her?


I havea full time job...hahahah. I`m a preschool teacher. I work every single week day ... dude isn't deprived of attention. He's out in the morning and all afternoon untill we decide to go to bed. Day time is his time to do whatever he wants! (Usually just trashes the cage and eats everything and throws food outside of the cage for me to find when I get home.
He bonded great and still trains super easily (except to shut up!)
My work is 830 till 400. So they are pretty long days but we have no problem with this routine. Sometimes my boyfrind stays over while I work and dude gets to stay out all day long ! And on weekends he barely goes into his cage at all except to eat and drink.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's how my guys are too...and they love it!!! Is there any way you could go get lil Mango?


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

dude said:


> It won't matter if you wait a week ???
> Will the breeder hold onto her?
> 
> 
> ...


I am more worried about ME being deprived of birdy company. I love spending time with them. And Alby has become such a people bird. I will be leaving for work at 8.45 and not getting home til 5.45 monday to friday and some thursday nights and saturdays, so I too, will have quite long days. But my boys will be here to keep them company after school. Now I am just wondering if I have done the right thing by saying that I would have Mango. Maybe I should have let Cinnamon settle right in before getting another bird. Not only that, I don't know if they will all get along together, blah, blah, blah. I don't want to feel so doubtful. I want to do the right thing by all of the birds. I hope I am


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes. What ever you feel is best ! You know your birds better than anyone. If you think its to soon for a newbie then just let the lady know you have changed your mind. Mango is cute somebody else will deff give him/her a home. Sooooo do what you feel comfortable with.....  you can always go back next breeding season if the urge to get another cockatiel is there  lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Having a full time job does make it harder to train them but if they're hand-fed and loveable then it shouldn't be too hard...they'll have each other for company and you when you get home. But I agree with dude, only you know your birds best and know what's best for them, but keep us posted!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

We went and picked Mango up yesterday. She (I think it's a she) is absolutely adorable. Such a little softy. She is about 5 weeks old now. We drove home today, so Mango had nearly 7 hours in the car with us and she was absolutely exhausted when we got home, but she didn't want to go in her cage by herself. She wants company all the time. And all I want to do is cuddle her all the time. I will post some pics of our new family member soon.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! You were able to get her, that's awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yippieeeee !

Mango is adorable. Can't wait to see pictures. Can't wait to see all the birds together. You have a colourful bunch now.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of Mango, and a photo of the three amigos. Mango has settled in nicely. She has her own night time cage, as she still spends a fair big of time on a cloth on the bottom of the cage, and I don't want Alby or Cinnamon to poo on her. So when she becomes more experienced with perching and climbing, then she will sleep with the other two. She is such a snuggly little thing. Everyone has fallen in love with her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw that is sooo cute!! Looks like she's fitting in quite nicely!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I like the name Mango, she's very cute


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I like the last photo. He looks like a nice perch for all the birds.... LOL.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Mango is turning into such a beautiful bird!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Malorey said:


> Mango is turning into such a beautiful bird!


Thanks. She's a big girl. Bigger than Cinnamon. And Mango is 3 weeks younger! She is such a little sweetheart though.


----------



## chocotiel (May 19, 2010)

Mango is adorable, what a sweetie.


----------

